# 99 sentra gxe starter problem



## dlonnie (Mar 2, 2005)

My sentra occassionlly has a problem starting. My father thought that it was attributed to water in the fuel line because after 15 minutes of continully trying to get the engine to turn over it would. This time however after repeatedly trying to start it it whent from cracking to just a clicking. I thing i fried the starter. Where is the starter anyway? :loser: 

Need some help

embarrassed science teacher


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

dlonnie said:


> My sentra occassionlly has a problem starting. My father thought that it was attributed to water in the fuel line because after 15 minutes of continully trying to get the engine to turn over it would. This time however after repeatedly trying to start it it whent from cracking to just a clicking. I thing i fried the starter. Where is the starter anyway? :loser:
> 
> Need some help
> 
> embarrassed science teacher


If it's just clicking and not turning over then it may be your starter. They do have a tendency to go on our otherwise reliable cars. The starter is below the throttle body on the transmission. Look for the ground cable on the battery and follow it down in the engine bay. The other end is connected to the starter on the bottom bolt. I'm curious to know about the cracking noise you describe, however. If the car doesn't want to start, give the starter a few taps with a tool, wrench, hammer, ect. If it starts right up after, then your starter will need to be replaced. If not, then more diagnostics will be in order.

Good luck


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Kindfiend said:


> If it's just clicking and not turning over then it may be your starter. They do have a tendency to go on our otherwise reliable cars. The starter is below the throttle body on the transmission. Look for the ground cable on the battery and follow it down in the engine bay. The other end is connected to the starter on the bottom bolt. I'm curious to know about the cracking noise you describe, however. If the car doesn't want to start, give the starter a few taps with a tool, wrench, hammer, ect. If it starts right up after, then your starter will need to be replaced. If not, then more diagnostics will be in order.
> 
> Good luck


Also clicking is a sign of a flat or bad battery, so check that the battery is charged. 
If this is a B14 GXE 1.6GA the starter is above the transmission below the air box by the clutch operating lever. 
Its in a different place to the SR20 cars and the 1.8 gxe.....
Also the bolts are weird, one from each side... 
Ditto on the question about the cracking..... 
When you say after 15mins it finally turns over, I assume you mean it does not turn over for 15 mins, meaning its not cranking or turning ????? 
Also bad cable could be the cause of not cranking. 
Definitely try giving the starter a good wack.... a hammer is good...


----------



## KuMardagg (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm also experiencing some trouble starting my GXE. It sounds very rough and "chugs" when when starting. Instead of the quick, high-pitched turnover sound, it's a laggy, low-pitched grinding noise. Occasionally it simply does nothing when the key is turned, beyond a single click.
I'll have to try this starter-whacking technique. I'm driving the 99 GXE 1.6L GA16DE, but I'm terribly unfamiliar with all things car-related... Can anybody point to a diagram of the major engine components? I want to make sure I'm beating on the right part. 
*edit* downloading FSM.zip, no need for diagram


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Check out this thread, it has some pics and diagrams regarding starter location on a GA16DE..

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=83385


----------

